# Any user opinions on InMotion Webhosting?



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

Still searching for that perfect host and just found this one to add to the bunch..


I've seen about 99 percent of good reviews for this hoster..just wanted to see if there were any users on this board.


Anything you can add is appreciated!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry, I've never heard of them.


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

OK.


What about HostNine?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tshirtnewbie said:


> OK.
> 
> 
> What about HostNine?


Nope, haven't heard of them either.

You can find all kinds of hosts that people on these forums _have_ recommended here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/hosting/


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

In motion has served me well. They are not wasting their money on tons of advertising and using that money for better things. My uptime has been very good and their cpanel (admin back end) is super reliable and well maintained. Any support calls yield good quick results and their live chat is very good as well.


(www.)([email protected]) 1PartArt1PartTee.com


----------



## hutch82 (Aug 24, 2010)

With Inmotion do you have theme templates to choose from included with the package? I'm not technical at all & just need to easily upload our logo & of course product images. Thanks.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

It is blank web server space. You would use cpanel to instal joomla Or Wordpress to build your site both have templates. If you are that unfamiliar with page hosting and building a site I would hire some one even a high school kid to help you build it. In motion does have design services so just go to inmotionhosting.com and poke around.


(www.)([email protected]) 1PartArt1PartTee.com


----------

